# Need a new Ultrasound cleaner



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

My ultrasound cleaner died this morning and I need a new one. Ebay and Amazon come up with lots but I cant afford one of the nice proffesional ones, can anyone reccomend something good 1 litre or thereabouts max budget £50.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the cheap Lidl type and they are great. I upgraded to a heated stainless steel one for about £50 From an eBay seller, but tbh the Lidl type still gets the most use


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

They all do the job, i got a stainless steel of e-bay 1.3L cant remember price but wasnt that much. Looking to get a smaller one for watch parts after Xmas.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> I have the cheap Lidl type and they are great. I upgraded to a heated stainless steel one for about £50 From an eBay seller, but tbh the Lidl type still gets the most use


 I agree with Scott...the Lidl 'Silvercrest' item is ideal for watch parts. Usually around the £20 mark, you just have to be patient and wait for them to come in again. Comes with a parts basket and several different selectable timed programmes, the most used will be the 180 second (3 minute) one. Hand hot water to soften the dirt and a drop or two of washing up liquid work well, although you can buy cleaning solution from Cousins for a price if you wish.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks guys. I can't wait for the Lidl one I need to clean some model railway parts so I can get the model railway running after Boxing Day. eBay/Amazon it is then.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

on sale TODAY !!! Lidl 19.99 :drinks:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Another vote for the Lidl one they're superb and got a 3yr warranty I believe, had mine a few years now and use fairly regularly :thumbsup:


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Sulie hi ho hi ho it's off to Lidl I go


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Got one from Lidl in Southport as of 4pm there were four left if anyone in the area is interested.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

Sulie said:


> on sale TODAY !!! Lidl 19.99 :drinks:


 I headed away to my nearest Lidl at 06:30, and arrived there as they opened at 07:00.

Left the store with an ultrasonic cleaner, and toffee yum yums. :clap:

Steve.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Ooh not tried the toffee yum Yums. I like the cheese twists, pizza slices and the ciabatta bread.


----------

